# R35 outdoor cover



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

hi all,

just trying to source an outdoor car cover, seen people in threads mention the club cover, but im unable to find the way to view/purchase. 

could anyone advise me on what one to get? or if you have one let me know!! thanks in advance

dan


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There's a place out keighley way, forgot there name but the covers decent quality and fitment.


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

ive come across a company called prestige car covers. fitments look pretty good- reviews seem decent. just wasnt sure if anyone on here had dealt with them? 

dan


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Are they based in West Yorkshire?


----------



## Danb87 (May 13, 2013)

says north east england 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Specialised Covers are the company you need to contact. I have several of their Stormshield products, excellent quality and decent price.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

That's the place mentioned above.
I have one I bought used off here a few years ago and it does seem to be good quality.👍


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Another vote here for Specialised Covers. The original Nisaan one (it's made by Covercraft) is also excellent


----------

